# Price Check on a 521?



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm looking for my first blower, a smaller 2 stage preferably, and came across this. It looks clean in the pictures but $395 seems really steep for a used 21" machine. If it's in good condition, what's a fair price?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

way over priced for my area


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

That's what I thought. What would be a realistic offer?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not that anyone would do it to you but it's always a good idea to cut and past the picture and description and not use the link just in case some poor excuse of a member sees it and beats you to it. Just sayin' :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh

It looks to be in excellent shape but it does seem high for a 521 even in that condition. You can get a brand new, with warranty 724 for 750.
I'm thinking more 200-250 if it really is clean and in great shape.


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Not that anyone would do it to you but it's always a good idea to cut and past the picture...


Haha. Fixed!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Around here $250-$300, if it were 2 bills or under it would'nt last the day.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

way over priced and appears to have housing damage(look at the skids)


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Buck and a half. That'd be the most I'd pay but I'm cheap.
It *does* look to be a pretty clean machine. Maybe 2 bills but certainly no more. But, somebody's gonna buy it.
I paid $150 for mine about 3 years ago. Pretty clean but not like this one.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael...

A few days ago a very well kept 521 sold at auction for 205 (plus buyers premium & tax) in Fort Collins.

The one you're asking about has been listed for over 2 weeks, so obviously everyone else thinks it's overpriced also.
The 5hp 22" older Ariens I mentioned in your other thread is still available as of today.

If you have your heart set on a 521, make an offer you're comfortable with and see what happens. 
If you pay more than others think it's worth, who cares ! You'll soon forget about what you paid and you'll be glad you have it.
On a side note, the 10 day forecast call for temps in the 50's each day, so there is no rush and a 521 shows up every other day it seems.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's funny about the skids. The left one looks good but the right side does seem to be worn out.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I think in my area this would sell easily for over $350 once the winter sets in. Older single stage Toro's sell for up to $500 in the peak of the winter. Mind you this is all in Canadian $$.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

around here that kind of money can get you an 824


----------

